# Pierce (?) motobike



## bud poe (Apr 3, 2011)

Picked this one up at the Seattle Swap.  28" frame, seller said it was a Pierce, a friend of mine agrees, what do you guys think?  Dropouts are not stamped and brazed on like other motobike frames I have, they transition seamlessly onto the chain and seat stays.  Bearings are integrated into the frame (both head-set and bottom bracket).  2 Badge holes are spaced diagonally from top to bottom...Any thoughts or does anyone have one like this?


----------



## bricycle (Apr 3, 2011)

I would think that fork style would give it away, as it is distinctive looking....but I don't know myself. Nice find!


----------



## bud poe (Apr 3, 2011)

Yeah the forks are like no other I've seen (or can remember anyways), very unique...I almost hesitated on it but I knew if I didn't grab it I'd regret passing on it.  Now I gotta repair the broken crank arm and find a badge and wheels...


----------



## tony d. (Apr 3, 2011)

the frame looks good the forkd look like the ones on an Edan I used to have  F.Y.I. the Copake auction has 3 pierce spring forksw in the 500's and 600's lots they are the real thing  

remember a man who drives a Pierce Arrow motor bike need apologize to NO ONE


----------



## dave the wave (Apr 4, 2011)

yes it is a pierce.


----------



## bud poe (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks guys!  
Dave, are the fenders specific to Pierce?  Also, any idea as to year of manufacture and rarity/value?  I don't plan on selling it, just curious...
Tony, I found a Pierce on Copake's website, that leaf-spring fork is pretty cool...
Thanks again...
Bud


----------



## twowheelfan (Apr 4, 2011)

it looks like a pierce to me. the fork crown is exactly like my racer. but my cranks are two piece(i think its a buffalo made pierce) yours looks like a single piece crank and my guess is Emblem made Pierce from Angola. but early because of the craftsmanship on the dropouts. i think they are brazed in and then filed/sculpted smooth. You think the truss rods are bent from a wreck? i haven't seen a set like those. there might be a model number decal on the front down tube under that house paint. I think Pelletman has some catalogs on line somewhere (don't know how extensive his catalog collection is tho.)


----------



## twowheelfan (Apr 4, 2011)

heres a link to a couple of pics of my pierce. the fork and dropouts manufacture are similar.
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?11029-can-you-help-ID-this-one


----------



## kunzog (Apr 4, 2011)

A unique feature of Pierce bicycles was that the front fork was Nickled not painted.


----------



## bud poe (Apr 4, 2011)

I didn't consider that the truss rods were bent from a wreck but I suppose it's possible...The bends look pretty uniform and the fork itself seems straight so I think they are as they came...
Thanks for the reference pics, what era is your bike from and how about mine?  I'm thinking definitely pre 33 for mine as ballooners won't fit between the stays, possibly 1920's?  You think the bars are correct for it?  I love those bars and will most likely keep them either way, just wondering...Yeah, nickled forks huh?  I'll have to pay dearly for a badge...


----------



## Flat Tire (Apr 4, 2011)

Hey Bud, go to the Copake auctions site and check out the past auctions, 2008, and search Pierce. Theres a very cool original like yours. And check out them dual headlights it has!, killer bike.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Apr 5, 2011)

Check the one out over at the ratrod site under "what year pierce" in the fresh find section


----------



## tony d. (Apr 5, 2011)

pierce arrow motorcycles stoped in 1918  I own a 1912 b model single and started in 1908 I think the bikes are in the same bracket of time


----------



## tony d. (Apr 5, 2011)

pierce arrow motorcycles were made from 1908 to 1918 I think the bicycles fit in that time bracket


----------



## twowheelfan (Apr 5, 2011)

Tony D i'd love to see pics of your pierce!


----------



## bud poe (Apr 5, 2011)

Yeah Tony, let's see your 'cycle!!!  Pic's please???


----------



## twowheelfan (Apr 5, 2011)

Bud the one on RRB IS! just like this one "bent" truss rods and all. if that guy can date the bike by the morrow hub, you might get a handle on how old this one is.
i have'nt pinned down what year my pierce Frank Kramer special is. but from a what people have said i feel mine is 1909-12ish right before they sold their bicycle interests to Emblem and went cars and motorcycles exclusively(around 1912-16). this could be an early one. 1912? the bars might be original. ive seen ashtabula type hangers on motobike and light weight angola pierces.  there is a guy here that was trying to compile serial numbers for the Emblem bicycles.


----------



## dave the wave (Apr 5, 2011)

they made that bike up to 1932 and yes the truss rods are suppose to be bent that way.i found my bike without fenders.that front fender looks original to me.so they do have a different design.so i would date your bike close to 1930? late 20's


----------



## twowheelfan (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks for posting the catalog pages!


----------



## bud poe (Apr 5, 2011)

Mine is different from the one on RRB, different style dropouts and frame construction, cool bike though!  Thanks for the info Dave and the catalog pages, cant wait to dig under that housepaint and hopefully find some pin-stripes!
Thanks all!
Bud


----------



## pelletman (Apr 7, 2011)

Pierce made bikes as early as 1892, which I have a catalog copy for, so they could have made something in 91


----------



## bud poe (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks Pelletman, what year do you think this one is? 20's?  teen's?


----------



## sm2501 (Apr 7, 2011)

I am guessing teens if the handlebars were original. I will look at some of my literature and see if I see anything obvious.


----------



## pelletman (Apr 7, 2011)

That would be my guess.  We have one similar made by Emblem in Angora.


----------



## bud poe (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks Scott!  
I've seen those bars on other teen era bikes but not sure if they were original to this bike...looking forward to figuring this one out...I'll look for serial #'s when I get back home in a week...
Bud


----------



## Vintage Velo (Jun 25, 2011)

Paging Bud Poe!! I"m Mike,  seller of the Pierce. I have some other parts you may be interested in. PM your # and I'll call you.


----------



## bud poe (Jun 25, 2011)

Thanks Mike!  PM sent...


----------

